# Critical visa renewal query



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Could you please answer my below query.

I have critical skill visa which was issued in Dec -2015 and has a validity of 12 months till Dec-2016. This is open ended visa where employer is not mentioned . so I need to renew it once I will get employment.
I have received a job offer with contract till Dec-2016.
Now If I renew my visa then for how many years , the critical skill visa get renewed(5 years or still till Dec 2016 as originally mentioned in current critical skill visa)??

Please answer my query

Thank you

Regards,
Learn


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Learn said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could you please answer my below query.
> 
> ...


 Any Reply please for the above question?


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Home Affairs might even reject your CSV renewal application as they usually only give the 5 year visa for permanent or long term employment contracts.

In your case its worse as your employer only gave you a contract which ends when your current visa expires. 
Unfortunately, you need to look for another job or convince your current employer to extend your contract.


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

joe117 said:


> Home Affairs might even reject your CSV renewal application as they usually only give the 5 year visa for permanent or long term employment contracts.
> 
> In your case its worse as your employer only gave you a contract which ends when your current visa expires.
> Unfortunately, you need to look for another job or convince your current employer to extend your contract.


 If I get another contract after this can then will CSA be renewed


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

You will not have a valid visa after Dec 205..and according to the rules you have to apply for a new visa when you have at least 60 days remaining on your currrect visa..that is before Oct 2016..also make sure your new contract will be long term..at least 4 years.. not one year


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

What you will get if you apply for a work visa with a short term contract, is a work visa only for the length of the contract.

It's not true that it will be rejected. It might be on some other grounds, but the main point is that Home Affairs cannot (in any country) give you a visa longer than the length of the work you have secured.

Either, as Joe says, look for a new job, or tell this to your prospective employer and see what they say.


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> What you will get if you apply for a work visa with a short term contract, is a work visa only for the length of the contract.
> 
> It's not true that it will be rejected. It might be on some other grounds, but the main point is that Home Affairs cannot (in any country) give you a visa longer than the length of the work you have secured.
> 
> Either, as Joe says, look for a new job, or tell this to your prospective employer and see what they say.


.

Hi,
Thank you for your comments.
But on the critical skill visa, it says that"Secure employment within 12 months for category mentioned above." 
It didnot say anything about contract or permanent work.
I am thinking that once we get the contract that visa will be automatically get renewed for 5 years after successful outcome of the application.
Please advise.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Learn said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could you please answer my below query.
> 
> ...


You must submit a whole new application here in SA with the repeat documents used in your initial application, but this time with the employment contract. On the plus side, you will get a 4 year visa.


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> You must submit a whole new application here in SA with the repeat documents used in your initial application, but this time with the employment contract. On the plus side, you will get a 4 year visa.


 Hi Legalman,
Thank you for your comments.
The employment contract is for 2 years . Still I will get visa for 4 years?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Learn said:


> Hi Legalman,
> Thank you for your comments.
> The employment contract is for 2 years . Still I will get visa for 4 years?


Ah, no, in that case you will probably only get a work visa for the length of the contract.


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Ah, no, in that case you will probably only get a work visa for the length of the contract.


 Hi All,
I have received new critical skill visa after renewal and it is valid for 4 years till May-2020.
Thank you for all your support.
Now I need a guidance on applying Permanent resident for South africa.
Please help.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

Learn said:


> Hi All,
> I have received new critical skill visa after renewal and it is valid for 4 years till May-2020.
> Thank you for all your support.
> Now I need a guidance on applying Permanent resident for South africa.
> Please help.


bro congrats on getting ur visa renewed.. i need some help.. even iam in the same boat.. my visa which was initially issued in december 2015 is valid till december 2016. i gt an empoloyment offer. and its a permanent offer. the problem is, as my passport was issued in the year 2010 it is valid till 25 of november 2020. where as in the home affairs website they say "A written undertaking by the employer to ensure that the passport of his or her employee is valid at all times for the duration of his or her employment " now how do i figure this is out? if i get a permanent offer, though my passport is valid till 2020 ( 4 years 4 months froom now) will i still get 5 years visa r would i get it fr 4 years 4 months? iam totally confused. please help me. also i would like to know how u applied ( wt process u followed ) fr renewal of ur visa is it : 1 Department of Home Affairs - Proof of compliance in respect of the conditions endorsed on your Critical Skills work visa / Quota work visa this or Department of Home Affairs - Scarce Skills & Work Permit Quotas this link?? kindly guide me. help would b appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------

